

Show HN: Just opened floxee.com to public, looking for feedback - bradleyjoyce

I recently took over Floxee (http://get.floxee.com) from my previous employer, where it had sat without much attention over that past year.<p>I've put a few hard weeks in getting it to a point where I could take it out of 'private beta' and it's now 100% open to the public.<p>Would love any feedback the community here has to offer, especially in terms of the marketing site.<p>Thanks!
======
anigbrowl
The front page is interesting, but the Tour page is less, rather than more,
informative. As someone who does not use Twitter a whole lot - as you can
probably guess - Floxee does not seem like a tool which would make me start
doing so.

So on the landing page, I'm getting the impression that maybe _this_ is why I
should care about twitter (and Floxee would be the way to do these things
which sound so interesting). But on the tour page, everything seems geared
towards showing Floxee's add-value for people who already use Twitter, and
says much less to people who don't. Although my curiosity was piqued further,
there just wasn't enough information to make me want to try it: I felt like I
was reading a bunch of headings with no body text to flesh them out. Perhaps
catering to Twitter skeptics might allow to build a userbase quicker than
competing with all the other webapps in the Twitter ecosystem?

~~~
bradleyjoyce
Well I have to say the target customer is really a business or organization
that has multiple twitter accounts and is using Twitter pretty heavily
already.

That being said I do appreciate the feedback! I'm hoping to have some
videos/screencasts up soon as well for the tour.

~~~
anigbrowl
Understood. I'll keep an eye on it!

